# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Anna Karinena

## lil_lolita22

This book stikes me as interesting. Has anyone here read it?

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

I read it, but it's definitelly not the best thing written by Tolstoy imho.

----------


## Nova

ooo..this is an old post, but yes, i'm reading it now. about halfway thru. good so far.  hopefully i'll finish it soon so i can read war and peace.  i love all of tolstoy's short stories, too...that's what had me checking out ana karenina.  and the reason for my learning russian.  he's prolly my favorite author so far.  for this kind of writing anyway.

----------


## Старик

If you think that the book is too long for you read just the very first sentence. This sentence is very famous and if you cite in in the proper situation you will make the impression of qite educated person.

----------


## inkblot

Talking about sounding educated...   ::   I wanted to know what are the essential books to have read to in Russian in order to be considered a 'real' Russian? For example, if someone has left Russia when they were young, but don't want to be 'behind'... at the bottom of the food chain. There are the obvious classics, but what else?   ::

----------


## Zhenya

Anyone read any Sorokin books?

----------


## atreides8080

War and Peace is eaily Tolstoy's best.  It's just an amazing book.  If you have enough time, its a must.  In my opinion one of the best books over written.  Even Virginia Wolf said its the best book ever. 
Anna Karanina is pretty good, although slows a little in spots.  Great characters, thats Tolstoy's strength. 
Crime and Punishment is not a bad read either.

----------


## Superman

Tolstoy is the most famous Russian writer in America.  But in Russia, the most famous writer, by far, is Pushkin. 
Personally I cannot stand either one, and they make me want to gouge my eyes out. 
Yes, and I feel the same way about Jack London and Charles Dickens too. 
I did enjoy reading Paulo Coelho's the Alchemist.  Well the original I think is portuguese, but I've spent some time hacking away at the Russian translation of the book. 
Now...I guess I'm telling more on myself than anything else but I like reading magazines like 'Speed'....great magazine.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

So what Russian writers DO you like?

----------

